# ICC profile for Canon Pixma MP980 and Ilford Premium Photo Glossy Paper



## aburgueno (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi there,

Ilford does not intend to provide the ICC profiles for the Canon Pixma MP98', at least in the near future. Ilford's support services say that Canon Pixma MP98' not only uses the new Chromalife+ inks, but also has a completely new driver. 

Unfortunately the default printer driver options produce unsatisfactory results, at least with Ilford's Premium Photo Glossy Paper. I have tried Canon's Photo Paper Glossy Plus II, which Canon claims suits best the new Chromalife+ inks, with better results.

In the absence of an adequate ICC profile provided by Ilford, has anybody tried to configure the printer's drivers options (C, M, Y, brightness, intensity and contrast) and got better results? Does anybody know of an ICC profile suitable for this combination printer-paper?

Thanks for your time,


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 23, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. Thanks for filling in your signature, it really helps........
Sounds like you may need to have a custom profile made.


----------

